# Howdy



## Worra (Oct 17, 2005)

...how could I have missed this forum...???
Anyway, now I found it, and now my days will be filled with another great forum!
If you have been around the NS, NI or Cubase forum, you probably know me, if not, here's a short bio:

I live in Sweden, in a town called Kumla, best known for its high risk prison (now, I'm not IN it...), but maybe also a bit known for being the home of SampleTekk, my own little company with te humble goal of producing the best multisampled instrument around.
I live here with my wife, kids, dogs, horses ad a cat. You know, your basic country life!


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Worra! Hope you can enjoy it here!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 17, 2005)

Ey Worra,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## José Herring (Oct 17, 2005)

Very nice to have you here Worra.

Jose


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 17, 2005)

Worra! Welcome to VI! See you around the forums and have fun here.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Worra, welcome onboard.


----------



## Jackull (Oct 17, 2005)

Worra welcome,

Sounds like a nice place to live... you've got everuthing ... enjoy your stay here at Vi

jackULL


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard Worra! I wonder how many others just don't know about VI-Control. My wife asked what I'm doing on an "Angel Site" (Sanctus Angelis). Well, its composer's heaven right?

I look forward to your participation on this list.

And I can't wait for my TBO!


----------



## ComposerDude (Oct 17, 2005)

Worra, welcome!

-Peter


----------

